# Suns Close To Moving Into Top-10



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Arizona Republic - 


> The Suns are closing in on a trade that would put them in the top 10 of Thursday's draft, according to David Griffin, Phoenix's senior vice president of basketball operations.
> 
> The increasing chances prompted Florida's Corey Brewer, Joakim Noah and Georgetown's Jeff Green to agree to work out Tuesday in Phoenix with a fourth mystery player of top-10 caliber.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I kinda want to keep the ATL pick. Mayo, Rose, or Beasley are the reasons why. But Brewer is intriguing. Adding his length, perimeter defense and ability to shoot. 

I'm not a big fan of Noah.


I wonder if the mystery prospect is Yi?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder if ATL is going to trade with us?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

If we could get Brewer some how some way, I'm good.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello Brewer, goodbye Raja?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Hello Brewer, goodbye Raja?



Raja wouldn't be going anywhere. Brewer would come off the bench. And he's a SF.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Latest news is, Suns-Minn are still talking. But if the KG deal doesn't happen, the Suns will probably move into the top 10 and have a deal with either; Memphis, Milwaukee, Charlotte or Sacramento. It's unlikely to be the Kings because it's too far from what they want.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

No! No! No! That means we won't get Garnett. Kerr sucks.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Sedd said:


> If we could get Brewer some how some way, I'm good.


I hear you man. Brewer is the ****. I like Horford and Yi alot though. And if we trade to 8, then I think we should take Brandan Wright if he's there and if not him then Brewer.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not so sure though now that I think about it. Next year's top 5 talent is great and with ATL's pick we could get a Mayo or Beasley or Rose.

But honestly, I don't want to trade the 24th pick. We trade that and we won't get Marco Belinelli. I truely believe Belinelli is one of those players who in a couple years the whole NBA asks "How the hell did he not get picked in the top ten?" Belinelli will be an allstar, and he would fit in perfectly into the Suns system.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

nffl said:


> I'm not so sure though now that I think about it. Next year's top 5 talent is great and with ATL's pick we could get a Mayo or Beasley or Rose.
> 
> But honestly, I don't want to trade the 24th pick. We trade that and we won't get Marco Belinelli. I truely believe Belinelli is one of those players who in a couple years the whole NBA asks "How the hell did he not get picked in the top ten?" Belinelli will be an allstar, and he would fit in perfectly into the Suns system.


I think that Atlanta may not be so crappy next year if they draft a PG and a C. However, they'll probably draft another PF and SF. Hello lottery!

I like the guys in the 20s. I think they'll have more impact that most of the guys not named Oden or Durant. Just because they'll go to a good team with a good coaching staff that can develop young talent with a good team to make them better.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I wonder if this has anything to do with Phoenix eyeing players when they were expecting to get Atlanta's pick; then the lottery Atlanta is picking third and the Suns are left out.

I don't like the deal, I'd have a very hard time parting with three first round picks, one of which could be very high next year, to move into the top ten this year. I like the depth in this draft, I think we could pick up a couple strong players in the 20's and hopefully still get a lottery pick next year. 

That being said, I really like Brewer and I think he'd be a solid addition.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

If we can move into the top 10 and get a player we want now we have to do it. Who knows how Atlanta will play they are getting a lot better quickly and with TWO lottery picks this year I could see quite a turn around and swapping the pick for one this year in my eyes is a lot more valuable. We are gunning for the chip this coming season get the pieces and go for it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Am I the only one worried that since Colangelo is gone that once Nash is gone this team is going to suck and be ran like total **** for a very long time?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

just imagine if the suns had the 4th pick, everything wouldve changed.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Am I the only one worried that since Colangelo is gone that once Nash is gone this team is going to suck and be ran like total **** for a very long time?


No, I have had this fear ever since Kerr was announced to be our GM. He has no experience scouting, signing, or managing a professional team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns watched Yi in a workout. Today they're working out, Brendan Wright, Corey Brewer, Jeff Green and Noah. So, if we move up, expect us to take one of them.

My order of preference

1. Brewer - just because he can help out now. Josh Howard, just maybe with longer arms, and taller (6'8)
2. Yi -love his potential
2a. Noah - as much as I don't want him, he can help us now as compared to Wright and Yi
3. Wright - not sure of his potential. but he would be for the future type of pick
4. Green - pretty much have him in Diaw.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yi would be perfect for you guys. I don't know how much he would contribute his rookie year but for down the road, I think the Suns offense is the best fit for him of all the teams Chicago/LA/GSW that he wants to play for.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> Yi would be perfect for you guys. I don't know how much he would contribute his rookie year but for down the road, I think the Suns offense is the best fit for him of all the teams Chicago/LA/GSW that he wants to play for.


Well, thanks for not getting 4th in the draft!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> If we can move into the top 10 and get a player we want now we have to do it. Who knows how Atlanta will play they are getting a lot better quickly and with TWO lottery picks this year I could see quite a turn around and swapping the pick for one this year in my eyes is a lot more valuable. We are gunning for the chip this coming season get the pieces and go for it.



No, we don't have to move up, not if it means sacrificing three first round picks. 

Say what you want about Atlanta improving; but I don't see it. Atlanta has had lottery picks for the last decade and have yet to build a winner. They don't have a center or a point guard and they won't pick them up in the draft, unless you think Conley will be able to step right in after playing one year in a conferance that was down from where it usually is. Don't forget that Conley also had the benefit of playing with the dominant Oden, and had several veterans around him. I don't want to take anything away from him but I doubt he'll make an instant impact.

The only way the Hawks improve is if they swing a trade with their #3 and land a legitimate point guard.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if atlanta makes a trade and scores JO or someone like that, they might not be so bad next year. i say do it. atlanta is looking to trade their current picks to be a better team NOW (since they know you guys own their pick next year)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> if atlanta makes a trade and scores JO or someone like that, they might not be so bad next year. i say do it. atlanta is looking to trade their current picks to be a better team NOW (since they know you guys own their pick next year)


No they don't, they want the Chinaman who can post up chairs.


----------

